# Intel investiert 40 Milliarden Schekel in neue Fab



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel investiert 40 Milliarden Schekel in neue Fab*

						Intel investiert 40 Milliarden Schekel (rund 11 Mrd. US-D) in eine neue Fabrik in Kirjat Gat und bekennt sich damit deutlich zum Standort Israel. Der Bau soll mit 10 Prozent Staatsgeldern subventioniert werden. Währenddessen wird die bestehende Fab modernisiert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel investiert 40 Milliarden Schekel in neue Fab*


----------



## XXTREME (30. Januar 2019)

Boha ich habe Schenkel gelesen ....erstmal nen Kaffee.


----------



## onkel-foehn (30. Januar 2019)

Und der dritte von Rechts auf dem Foto hat doch ein Laptop mit Ryzen Prozessor oder ?!?   

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Lelwani (30. Januar 2019)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Und der dritte von Rechts auf dem Foto hat doch ein Laptop mit Ryzen Prozessor oder ?!?
> 
> MfG, Föhn.




meinste den dessen berechnungen schon fertig sind und er schon feierabend machen kann?


----------



## Gast20190402 (30. Januar 2019)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Und der dritte von Rechts auf dem Foto hat doch ein Laptop mit Ryzen Prozessor oder ?!?
> 
> MfG, Föhn.



ICH HAU MICH WEG !!!!!!!!!!

DANKE


----------



## Krabonq (30. Januar 2019)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Und der dritte von Rechts auf dem Foto hat doch ein Laptop mit Ryzen Prozessor oder ?!?
> 
> MfG, Föhn.



Welcher ist da "der dritte von rechts"?


----------



## pizzazz (30. Januar 2019)

intel geht am arbeitsplatz keine risiken ein:
- jeder trägt ne arbeits-schutz-brille gegen die blauen lichtanteile des monitors
- und handschuhe gegen eventuelle bakterien auf der tastatur
nach der arbeit dann gehts zum sonnenbaden ans meer


----------



## master030 (30. Januar 2019)

Der an der Wand sitzt.


----------



## Firestar81 (30. Januar 2019)

Was für ein lustiges Bildchen. Da sitzen wohl die Prozessor Chirurgen von Intel und bereiten sich auf die nächste Operation vor.


----------



## KI_Kong (30. Januar 2019)

Kernkraft-Forscher bei der Arbeit, eh?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Januar 2019)

Gute Nachricht. Habe auch noch ein paar Schekel hier.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2019)

Also, Schenkel wären mir lieber.


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, Schenkel wären mir lieber.


Froschschenkel?


----------



## bulli007 (30. Januar 2019)

Sind die großen Weltwährungen gefloppt und wir haben eine neue Währung an die wir uns richten müssen?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. Januar 2019)

Begrüßenswert, wenn sich dadurch die Verfügbarkeit endlich verbessert und die Preise sinken.
Siehe 8700k und die kf Varianten die aufgrund geringer Stückzahlen teurer sind als die intakten CPUs.


----------



## Shutterfly (30. Januar 2019)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Begrüßenswert, wenn sich dadurch die Verfügbarkeit endlich verbessert und die Preise sinken.
> Siehe 8700k und die kf Varianten die aufgrund geringer Stückzahlen teurer sind als die intakten CPUs.



Preise sinken... Gott, bist du süß. Wir reden hier von Intel. Jetzt haben sich die hohen Marktpreise etabliert, nun kann man sie auch oben lassen


----------



## chrisu250180 (30. Januar 2019)

"Intel ist seit 1947 in Israel engagiert und beschäftigt dort über 10.000 Mitarbeiter."

Das stell ich mir etwas schwierig vor - Intel ist erst 1968 gegründet worden.


----------



## CastorTolagi (30. Januar 2019)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Sind die großen Weltwährungen gefloppt und wir haben eine neue Währung an die wir uns richten müssen?


Warte du nur.

Die übernächste Intel-CPU wird_ *499 Blue Coins*_ kosten.
In Kennerkreisen auch Hochfrequenz-Coins genannt.
Und wehe du hast auch ein paar _AMD Red Bucks_ auf dem Konto!


----------



## 4thVariety (30. Januar 2019)

Wenn jeder die Reinraumkleidung anhat und 11 Laptops mit Lüfter im Raum sind......


----------



## mgiceman311 (30. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Froschschenkel?



Wohl eher Hähnchenschenkel...


----------



## OField (30. Januar 2019)

chrisu250180 schrieb:


> "Intel ist seit 1947 in Israel engagiert und beschäftigt dort über 10.000 Mitarbeiter."
> 
> Das stell ich mir etwas schwierig vor - Intel ist erst 1968 gegründet worden.



Und Israel 1948


----------



## Amigo (30. Januar 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Und Israel 1948


Vllt. doch schon 1897? 



> Nach Abschluss des Kongresses schrieb Herzl am 3. September 1897 in sein Tagebuch:
> „Fasse ich den Baseler Congress in ein Wort zusammen – das ich mich hüten werde öffentlich auszusprechen – so ist es dieses: in Basel habe ich den Judenstaat gegründet. Wenn ich das heute laut sagte, würde mir ein universelles Gelächter antworten. Vielleicht in fünf Jahren, jedenfalls in fünfzig wird es Jeder einsehen.“


----------



## Staazvaind (30. Januar 2019)

OField schrieb:


> Und Israel 1948



Mach Dir nichts draus; Seehofer "ist schon seit den 80ern im Internet unterwegs"   
Alles unnötige Details


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2019)

Immer, wenn ich Schekel lese oder höre, gehen diese Bilder durch meinen Kopf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1s_5toNsrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle: YouTube


----------



## T-MAXX (30. Januar 2019)

Warum baut Intel keine Fab in Deutschland?
Antwort sollte jeden bekannt sein.
Geld regiert die Welt und so wird es immer sein.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Immer, wenn ich Schekel lese oder höre, gehen diese Bilder durch meinen Kopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, verdammt, du warst schneller als ich. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2019)

mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Wohl eher Hähnchenschenkel...


Woher kennst du meine Frau?


----------

